# Big Bas Splash On Rayburn



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

*Big Bass Splash On Rayburn*

The Micky Dees Tournament is comming up. How may 2 coolers will be there?
I will be staying at San Augstine Park in spot 52 if anyone wants to come visit.
If you make it good luck I hope we have some good weather this year for it.

Hope to see yall there,
Mud Cat
(Bill P)


----------



## odie545 (Mar 5, 2006)

we'll be there ,, going to go up thursday. morning good luck to ya


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

Good luck to you also. I am going up Tues. morning. I really look forward to this tournament every year. I have been fishing it since the 8th annual. It has become a ritual for me now. Once again good luck and I hope to meet you up on stage Sunday, I plan on being there. 

Tight lines,

Bill P.


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

Just made it home form Big Sam, and had a good trip. I can't say I tore them up but all in all it was fun. Pre fished for two days, caught fish up to 5 lbs. on Thurs. around the island at Bucks bay. Fri. morning the wind blew big time and only managed to catch 3 small dinks during tournament hours. Sat. wind layed and the fish moved on me it seemed, I managed to land three more dinks. Sun. the wind was off and on a bit I fished a couple of main lake points early and came up empty then went back to the island at Buck and foud a couple of threes at around 1pm while drifting the timber between the island and the north point of bucks. I hope the 2coolers that fished it had alittle better luck than I did but quite a few folks in our camp area were coming up empty while I manged to stick a couple. The winning fish was 11.08 lbs. and it was caught on a brush pile in Veach. 

The Buzz for the tournament was about the girl that landed a alligator gar on 17 lb. test after fighting it for an hour and forty five minutes. Her dad wanted to break it off but she wanted to land it. They took it to the weigh in and wanted to get and official weight on it. They had no scale large enough for it there. So they put it in the tank along with the bass that where being weighed in. This gar was large they are thinking it might be a new state record for the line class. They guessed it was between 150 to 200 lbs. (I bet that made a mess in the boat and probably tore up some stuff also)


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

*Here are some pics*

I forgot to add a couple of pics just for your enjoyment...lol. 
I screwed one of the pics up...Darnit


----------



## odie545 (Mar 5, 2006)

*mcbass*

well we didnt do anything either , caught a couple threes thursday but nothing the next three days , did manage to catch 2 striper about 6 pounds apiece on saturday . we fished from veach to five fingers and over around caney creek


----------

